# Formula in Word 2000



## andyash (Aug 19, 2003)

I have made an invoice in Word 2000. In the 'Amounts' column I want the various job amounts to add up in the 'Total' and I want a tax percentage (say 8%) to be worked out in the next row and a grand total in the next row.

I have succeeded in everything else but putting the %. How do I put a % formula so it gives me 8% of the total amount in the row above it?

Total (A) + 8% of A (B) = Last Row (C)


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

If you want the tax total above the "Grand" total.
total cell is the total all added up (ie d1, e3 whatever)

=(total cell * .08) 

if you want a total including the tax
=(total cell * 1.08)

I hope this is what you needed.

for the "grand total"

=(above cell + the total cell)


a1 = 3.00
a2 = 4.00
.
.
.
a7(total cell) formula =sum(above)
a8(tax) formula =(a7*.08)
a9(grand total)formula =(a7+a8)


----------



## andyash (Aug 19, 2003)

*how does it work?*

Thanks. looks to be good, but doesnt work. How do i give cell nos (a7 or anything)?

Right now it shows me Ln18 Col4 in the Status Bar.

How do I go about making it something that can be recognized by the Formula, instead of giving me a Syntax Error?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

After you draw a table and your columns and rows the are a-z across the top and 1-100 on the side. Don't use the lines and column indicator.

a b c
______________
1 |____|____|____|
2 |____|____|____| 
3 |____|____|____| 
4 |____|____|____|

etc....
Write the formula to be: in a3
=(a1+a2)*.08)
Formula for a4
=(a1+a2+a3)

I really don't know how you get the column names and numbers, I usually just use smaller tables. Anybody else jump in and help me with this?


----------



## davidelnormal (Feb 11, 2003)

I find it difficult to understand why you used WORD 2000 when EXCEL 2000 is made for the job!


----------



## andyash (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks idtent. The formula works now.

Dear David,
I use Word 2000because the other ppl in my organization do not know how to use excel and even I get irritated everytime i open the invoice in excel and it ask whether to enable or disable macros and at the time o exiting whether I want to save the new record etc. etc.

Anyway, I like the visual look and feel of Word2000, not the endless fields of Excel.


----------

